# Ordering from Stewart Mac



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I am thinking of ordering the Fretting kit from Stewart Mac, has anyone ordered from them? I'm wondering what to expect in terms of brokerage fees, etc. I have a friend in the US who I could have order it and ship it to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've ordered from them many times over the years with no issues, hassles, brokerage fees or other grief. Great business to deal with.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I've ordered from them many times over the years with no issues, hassles, brokerage fees or other grief. Great business to deal with.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Same for me - made a few orders over the years and don't remember any additional fees. Also very happy with my dealings with them.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mooh said:


> I've ordered from them many times over the years with no issues, hassles, brokerage fees or other grief. Great business to deal with.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


So what you pay upfront is all you'll be paying? I'm sure you had to pay GST or HST upon arrival if your order costs a lot, don't you?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

The last order I received from Stew-Mac came the next day (Fedex is their standard shipping method). Never had a bad experience with Stew-Mac. I can't recall if brokerage is paid as part of the order up front or upon receipt but it seems it was much more palatable than UPS. 

Swervin


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YOu can just anticipate the standard taxe, they usually ship USPS unless you use UPS.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

stew mac is good to deal with but always pricey in Canada go with usps when it shows up you pay duty which its something like 15 % i do believe


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

once again guys, there is no "duty"... you pay only the tax for your respective province. Here in Ontario its 13% of the declared value. ALso, the fee for Canada post is $5, for Fedex airmail I forget... but its reasonable.

I usually get my Stewmac ordered Fedex air and it takes two days. They are a GREAT company to deal with... very very good customer service. I only had one issue (my fret nippers jaws dented just cutting fret wire ) they sent a new set immediately and didnt ask for the originals!

Also, I had one fret board that had a small crack, again, they sent a new one (no additional postage) right away.

My #1 parts store.

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

GOOD ENOUGH ....... its around 15 % here on the rock


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

so far for the last 6 orders in the last couple of months everything shipped USPS never had any duties to pay. I got my SM order in a couple of days shipped USPS.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Stew-Mac is great, I've been doing business with them since 1986, nothing to complain about, great service, knowledgeable staff and great tools- parts too.


----------

